# Canting in Bindings, boots or snowboard...???



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't know where this should go so I decided to put it here in the general chat. 

As far as canting goes...I only see bindings doing them. But I also read that boots/insoles are starting to do it and SIMS did it on a new board called the X-wedge. 

I have not tried canting yet and I want to try it to see if it will relieve some of my ailments as that is what its primary purpose is. Canting is also for better/bigger ollies and better dampening on landings. 

1. Should I try canted bindings first and if that does not work...I can always try the other options, right? 

2. Do you only need *1 form* of canting? If your bindings have canting already...you don't need to *ADD* more canting with a boot or board, right :dunno:? 

Quite frankly...I just don't see the purpose of having canting in a board/boot if you already have it in the binding...you know what I mean :icon_scratch:. Its just more "tech" that the company does NOT need to incorporate...I believe its just a marketing scheme to boost sales and what not if they do put it into boards/boots :huh:. 

What are your inputs and thanks for the help.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to ask...

Which binding brand/model has the *BEST OVERALL EXPERIENCE* for experimenting and trying out canting? 

Looking at Ride or Flow right now. I really wish the binding only brands would do it. Get with the program *flux* and *union* :RantExplode:...give us some canting please! :angry:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Didn't know they started doing it to boards now... just going by common sense I would say you most likely don't want canting in board, boots, and bindings; if anything just one, MAYBE two. Canted bindings say they give you better pop on your ollies... I'm not buying it. maybe it makes the smallest difference, chances are you'll never know. I can't comment on best overall experience for canting since I've only used one pair of bindings that was canted: 2011 Ride Delta MVMNT. I didn't really notice any difference from the canting but the wedgie footbed was really comfortable, mainly cuz it's just so big and spongy, almost like a bed. Gotta say those straps are highly UNrecommended though. Not very comfortable at all. Now I'm using Raiden Zero bindings. They don't have canting but the straps make are really comfortable and make the bindings much more enjoyable to ride.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a set of Ride bindings with 4 degree canting. They absolutely rule. My knees were so relieved from that point on, especially when I ride pow days. My own experience with them have resulted in me continuing to use canting. In my opinion binding preference is yours to make, but I will always use a canted binding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Before you write off built in cant on the board as a fad, you should check out these reviews;

2014 Sims X-Wedge Snowboard Used and Reviewed «

2013 Sims E-Board Used and Reviewed «


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been riding Burton Ions (boots) with the "Autocant" feature and you can barely tell it is there. I haven't had a lot of knee pain (I do when I work out) but I switched to snowboarding 10 years ago to avoid knee pain, so I can't comment on if they work.

I think the best way to go would be a binding with adjustable canting if you want the full experience. I know there are a few out there.

Some bindings with canting I've been looking at for my Proto HD:

Union Factory
Burton Cartel
Burton Malavitas

I really want the genesis bindings, but they are not canted...

You can buy these if you have EST bindings --> http://www.evo.com/snowboard-binding-parts/burton-cantbed.aspx#image=70191/338762/burton-cantbed-2014-black.jpg

I thought they would work for ReFlex bindings but no... only EST. DAMMIT!


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Taylor_Gang said:


> Forgot to ask...
> 
> Which binding brand/model has the *BEST OVERALL EXPERIENCE* for experimenting and trying out canting?
> 
> Looking at Ride or Flow right now. I really wish the binding only brands would do it. Get with the program *flux* and *union* :RantExplode:...give us some canting please! :angry:


I am pretty sure the Union Factory bindings have canting. I also know that most of the Rome bindings have canting. 

Union Factory Binding | Backcountry.com

I've been trying to decide if I want the Now Drives or a different binding for my Smokin Superpark MTX.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Taylor_Gang said:


> Forgot to ask...
> 
> Which binding brand/model has the *BEST OVERALL EXPERIENCE* for experimenting and trying out canting?
> 
> Looking at Ride or Flow right now. I really wish the binding only brands would do it. Get with the program *flux* and *union* :RantExplode:...give us some canting please! :angry:


Flux says that they have this auto canting system. Not sure if it works or not. Anybody has any input on this?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Canting isn't for everyone. How you ride, your stance and the way your body is built plays a roll. If you wanna test it first, you can pack and mold snow at an angle on your foot bed of your binding. If you like how it feels as far aligning your body I would go with canted binding. I love canted bindings but that's just me.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Flux does the same thing burton does. It is jsut softer foam on the inside then the outside. They just started it with this 2014 line and only in the higher end bindings.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Canting isn't for everyone. How you ride, your stance and the way your body is built plays a roll. If you wanna test it first, you can pack and mold snow at an angle on your foot bed of your binding. If you like how it feels as far aligning your body I would go with canted binding. I love canted bindings but that's just me.


I would use something less forgiving. Whenever I had questions about canting in a lesson, I would fold up a trail map until it was about 1.5 inches wide 5ish inches long and stick it in the lateral side of their binding under their boot. It's a pretty good approximation of how canting feels.

As for combining different styles of canting, I would be more likely to do it with a boot and binding that different density foam, vs a binding that actually has a solid angle to it.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Canting is a gimmick for people with a poor stance.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I would use something less forgiving. Whenever I had questions about canting in a lesson, I would fold up a trail map until it was about 1.5 inches wide 5ish inches long and stick it in the lateral side of their binding under their boot. It's a pretty good approximation of how canting feels.
> 
> As for combining different styles of canting, I would be more likely to do it with a boot and binding that different density foam, vs a binding that actually has a solid angle to it.


I like the trail map idea. Definitely more solid then snow/ice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies/Info guys. 

Will look into the aforementioned Flux's. Also...does anyone know what the flex is like on the Union Factory? Are they...say...stiffer than Forces?

Thats Travis Rice's binding and it looks legit. From my experience with Union Contacts...these Union Factory's look pretty stiff. Probably stiffer than what I like or prefer but just wanted to make sure. 

Mainly a groomer/park rider so contacts are what I prefer as far as flex goes. Although...I have been looking into getting stiffer/more responsive bindings lately...so who knows. Will just have to go to the shop and feel them out myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I would use something less forgiving. Whenever I had questions about canting in a lesson, I would fold up a trail map until it was about 1.5 inches wide 5ish inches long and stick it in the lateral side of their binding under their boot. It's a pretty good approximation of how canting feels.
> 
> As for combining different styles of canting, I would be more likely to do it with a boot and binding that different density foam, vs a binding that actually has a solid angle to it.


Can you post a pic of your process so I can try to replicate it and therefore do not have to go buy/rent a binding with canting. I hope your idea/system is pretty legit and can give me a good feel/assumption for canting in a binding. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Binding canting started back in the late 90's to help get riders knees over the center of the board and to not force riders ankles to need to flex inward - especially when the boots started getting stiffer. With hard boots and alpine bindings you need to cant because the boot actually won't bend inward and allow you get your knees into an ergonomic let alone comfortable position. We used to use aluminum and plastic canting plates under our bindings back in the day to help with this.

A quick google turned up this article among a few others. It's worth a read.
http://gear.mpora.com/snowboarding/binding-canting-explained-tech-breakdown.html

Back in the day some guys uses to swear by them. They are really a personal fitment option, it's a little like custom orthotic foot beds in your boots. Some guys really need to have them to have thier boots fit, some guys prefer them but don't _need _them and others don't like them at all and discount them to others.

To be honest I was a little worried about not having cants on my new wide stance freestyley board. A 23"+ stance is wide enough to where I was a little worried about my knees creaking and getting irritated since I'm an old fart at 42 years old. With the Burton Cartels and the "autocant footbed" and the Ion's I never felt like I needed a shim style cant and I don't get any knee or ankle pain at all. Seems like the new gear having built in lateral give helps me out enough with flexing as if it was a cant plate to where I don't need more than what the boots and binding do on their own. 

I think people should at least use the autocant binding systems from Burton and others to get that flex and help protect our joints but that's just my opinion.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Taylor_Gang said:


> Can you post a pic of your process so I can try to replicate it and therefore do not have to go buy/rent a binding with canting. I hope your idea/system is pretty legit and can give me a good feel/assumption for canting in a binding.
> 
> Thanks.


You literally just fold a any piece of paper until it is 1.5 - 2 inches wide and 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. The closer it is to the length of your boot, the better.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You could also grab some urethane foam from a craft store and try making your own "cant beds"...

Personally I rock a more narrow stance (21.25" for a 5'7" person) and don't get any knee pain with my stance.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> You literally just fold a any piece of paper until it is 1.5 - 2 inches wide and 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. The closer it is to the length of your boot, the better.


Thanks. Will try it out when the time comes. Hope it works out...If not I will just have to do a rental or buy a used binding that has some canting.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

poutanen said:


> You could also grab some urethane foam from a craft store and try making your own "cant beds"...
> 
> Personally I rock a more narrow stance (21.25" for a 5'7" person) and don't get any knee pain with my stance.


The foam sounds like a good idea too. Every time I walked into a craft store...the foam would interest me and I would think about all the different ways to MOD my setup anyway I can to get some more comfort. 

We'll see!?


----------

